# Does anyone live near Stanton by Bridge?



## chymaera (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anyone live near Stanton by Bridge, Derbyshire?
Does it really resemble Royston Vasey?


----------



## moose (Oct 2, 2007)

Who'd want to? There's no pub. 

I go to Stanton-in-Peak a lot, which has a marvellous drinking establishment


----------



## chymaera (Oct 2, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> Who'd want to? There's no pub.



What else is not there? The inhabitants seem to be VERY insular. I need some background before I write a letter to the chair of the parish council.


----------



## moose (Oct 2, 2007)

Have they offended you in some way?


----------



## chymaera (Oct 3, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> Have they offended you in some way?




They have offended a LOT of people. I wondered what sort of place it was before I write a letter to the chair of the parish council.


----------



## moose (Oct 3, 2007)

Ah, I think I know what your complaint is. To be fair, it's a tiny place, with a very small road running through it. There are plenty of other places in Derbyshire which would be more accommodating, I'm sure.


----------



## chymaera (Oct 3, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> Ah, I think I know what your complaint is. To be fair, it's a tiny place, with a very small road running through it. There are plenty of other places in Derbyshire which would be more accommodating, I'm sure.



The bastard who wrote to every resident stating their gardens were going to be littered with hypodermic syringes and needles need to make a big apology as do the people who beleived them.
(Other worries perfectly legitimate I have no quarrel with them even if they are bollocks).
MAG rallies are run to VERY strict rules.


----------



## moose (Oct 3, 2007)

You get one of those in every village


----------



## chymaera (Oct 3, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> You get one of those in every village



I am not letting the bastard get away with it, and neither are a lot of other people. A medical sharps disposal box is standard practice at ANY event.
How the thick bastard extrapolated that is what I want to know.
I may well go up there and ask for a right of reply to the parish council.


----------



## longdog (Oct 8, 2007)

chymaera said:
			
		

> I am not letting the bastard get away with it, and neither are a lot of other people. A medical sharps disposal box is standard practice at ANY event.
> How the thick bastard extrapolated that is what I want to know.
> I may well go up there and ask for a right of reply to the parish council.



Some idiot on a parish council talks a lot of old tosh and you're getting wound up about it? Just leave it, it's not worth the high blood pressure arguing with some pillock who thinks bikers are the Roundheads coming back. 

Do you have any mates with diabetes you can pinch half as dozen syringes off? Just dip the ends in tomato sauce, find out where the guy lives and chuck them in his garden (sans needles). Give a dog a bad name and all that


----------



## free spirit (Oct 15, 2007)

longdog said:
			
		

> Some idiot on a parish council talks a lot of old tosh and you're getting wound up about it? Just leave it, it's not worth the high blood pressure arguing with some pillock who thinks bikers are the Roundheads coming back.
> 
> Do you have any mates with diabetes you can pinch half as dozen syringes off? Just dip the ends in tomato sauce, find out where the guy lives and chuck them in his garden (sans needles). Give a dog a bad name and all that


but to be fair, some idiot on a parish council talking tosh can be all it takes for an event to get their licence turned down or have ridiculous and prohibitively expensive security / policing costs lumped on them.

It's always a good idea to go along to a residents association / parish council meeting to answer questions / allay fears if you can IMO / IME. Might also be worth getting a letter of support or something similar from someone like the chair of the parish council / licensing officer from another area where MAG have done successful events .


----------



## chymaera (Oct 15, 2007)

free spirit said:
			
		

> Might also be worth getting a letter of support or something similar from someone like the chair of the parish council / licensing officer from another area where MAG have done successful events .



What hacks me off is several members of the aristocracy welcome motorcycle rallies in the grounds surrounding their mansions, but apparently we are not good enough for Stanton by Bridge.


----------



## free spirit (Oct 15, 2007)

chymaera said:
			
		

> What hacks me off is several members of the aristocracy welcome motorcycle rallies in the grounds surrounding their mansions, but apparently we are not good enough for Stanton by Bridge.


I'd not take it personally, happens to even the best organised festivals, there's almost always at least one local curtain twitcher with nothing better to do than stick their oar in.

Best bet is to arrange to attend a parish council meeting, and make a presentation at it that anticipates and answers any potential complaints + if it's MAG is that raising money for charity? emphasise that.

Even if it's not possible to win the main antagonist over, the key is to stop him poisoning the minds of the rest of the local community. The council will probably be well used to getting complaints / objections from the main protagonist, so will largely disregard them / pay lip service to them, it's only if they get a big enough swathe of the local population behind the objections that you've got real trouble.

Main thing is to sus out what any potential objections are likely to be and come up with mitigation measures such as stewards in the local village, clean up crews doing scheduled sweeps of the local village, proper traffic management etc.

Sure you know all this anyway.


----------



## chymaera (Oct 15, 2007)

free spirit said:
			
		

> Sure you know all this anyway.



I  marshalled a big MAG rally for several years. It was run to the book. Not pissing off the locals is a very big part of it, so you can come back next year.


----------



## free spirit (Oct 16, 2007)

chymaera said:
			
		

> I  marshalled a big MAG rally for several years. It was run to the book. Not pissing off the locals is a very big part of it, so you can come back next year.


ay - for once I wasn't being sarchy, I meant it as said - I'm sure you and the MAG boys know what you're doing. 

I went down to the MAG organised storming the castle thing a couple of years ago and was pretty impressed, and the land owner / estate manager was pretty complimentary about MAG (we were looking into doing a festival at the same place).


----------

